# How do I get paint of a Pigeon?



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello all.
For a week or so now a pigeon, a very young one (just past squeaker stage) has been landing on my balcony.
When I first saw him I was astonished...he looked like he was speckled all over with white...all his feather tips were like little white arrows and his wings and head were the same.
Anyway, I didn't see him again until last night when I got a closer look and to my horror, I realised it was paint...as if it had been sprayed all over him. All of his feathers were stuck together and he made an awful noise when he fluttered down to take some seed. I tried to catch him but couldn't and he fluttered off in the most distressing way with such a noise!
Anyway, this morning he came again and I had set up a trap and I got him. I bathed him in warm soapy water for ages and got some of it off but a lot remains. He even has some in his nostrils and I don;t know what to do about that either.
Please advise me as to how I can get the rest off. It is obviously an oil based paint but I thought I better not use anything like turps/white spirit as I know it can burn like hell.
He is eating and drinking and breathing ok but just looks so sorry for himself and in the wild at the moment he would be in a very disadvantaged position.
Please help!
Ed


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Paint is tough to get off the feathers. Try something acidic, maybe vinegar followed by another bath. Lemon juice could also work, I am not sure. In any case you don't want to try anything alcoholic or anything else that can give off fumes. I witnessed someone who tried paint remover once and the bird died right then and there.
If nothing works you might want to keep him until his next moult.

Reti


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Reti,
I had thought of lemon juice/vinegar....can you give me any advice as to what sort of solution or do you mean apply it neat?
If all else fails then I shall keep him/her until all the feathers are replaced.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd be more likely to suspect that you might have to keep him until he molts enough to make flying easier.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

My goodness! Can you post a picture of him? I'm wondering how much paint and how thick it is? If it's really matted down, he might have problems preening and working his feathers.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

As long as he has no open wounds on his body you can apply it straight. I have used vinegar to get poop stains off my white birds and they haven't complained so far. 

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Paint removal from feathers*

Hello Ed, 

Just some ideas thrown out for consideration and debate (this is not expert advice, and it is not advice based on experience with birds): 

If you use a fan or ventilator, you might avoid some unnecessary but potentially harmful fume exposure, regardless of whether it's vinegar, lemon juice, whatever.

How about liquid Dawn detergent? (Question, not answer). 

If I had bird in strong draft from fan, _I might use_ stronger chemicals if I were using Q-Tips or cotton-stick swabs, dipped from a small narrow-necked bottle, spot or site of application downwind from beak, not too much turbulence or back draft to suck fumes back to beak of bird, and absorbent cloth to absorb residue and remove traces of fumes and chemicals away from immediate vicinity of bird. 

Just *speculating*: a highly volatile, aromatic, rapidly evaporating (and highly toxic) solvent might be safer when used with strong ventilation, than a less volatile, more slowly evaporating solvent which took a while to dry and which therefore might have more chance to accumulate in the bird's breathing space. 

I have bad lungs, so when I (rarely, if necessary, preferably never) use acetone (in fingernail polish remover)or paint thinner or such, or cyanoacrylate ("crazy glue" or _Sekundenkleber_ -- one-second glue in German) I like to follow the above precautions: small amounts, rapid dispersal, no breathing in or inhalation of fumes in any way. 

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I dunno Larry - think I wouldn't use anything I had any question about. Some of that stuff is pretty bad to breathe.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I dunno Larry - think I wouldn't use anything I had any question about. Some of that stuff is pretty bad to breathe.


I wouldn't take that chance either.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*re: Removing paint from feathers*

Ed, Reti, Maggie,

I'm leery too of doing anything such as I suggested in my previous post. Wanted feedback and opinions. Thanks. 

Been doing some research.

It occurred to me that anything (chemical) you use on the bird to remove the paint, possibly will wind up inside his system when he uses his beak on his feathers.

And if you do nothing, the same thing may happen: old dry paint flakes and chips ingested.

There are *steam cleaners with very fine nozzles*. Look like steam kettles, with nozzle for cleaning instead of spout for pouring tea.

Links to some examples (I haven't used these).
------
http://www.americarx.com/Products/20645.html 
-------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MX1T0A...e=380333&creativeASIN=B000MX1T0A&linkCode=asn
------

I have a steamer (puts out a fine spray) which I bought for about $20 equivalent a few years ago. Considered using it for mold on bathroom tile grout. Had to try it out, out of curiosity. Plain old scrubbing by hand works better. A few inches from nozzle, the steam cools and condenses. The water vapor becomes a fine mist of drops, and you can put your hand close to it. Not "real" live steam (that is, only vapor and no liquid) which would burn skin easily. 

Aiming the nozzle at a tangent to the body of the bird, so that the mist would graze the feathers and not be directed towards the bird, might release the paint and allow it to be rubbed off. 

I used to use TSP,* trisodium phosphate*, for removing grease and dust and the finish of paint before re-painting kitchens and such. A base (as opposed to an acid), but generally mild. 

Some stuff I picked up from the net:

------------------

http://www.avianwelfare.org/issues/articles/10things.htm

Birds are very sensitive to air quality. *Unlike humans, a bird replaces nearly all the air in its lungs with each breath. Because no residual air is left in the lungs during the ventilation cycle of birds, they transfer more oxygen and more pollutants during each breath.* Birds should never be exposed to tobacco smoke, chemical fumes (hairspray, cleaners, etc.), or Teflon coated materials. Exposure to some toxic inhalants can cause immediate death; chronic exposure to other toxic can lead to premature death.

----------

ParrotChronicles.com

http://www.parrotchronicles.com/departments/stained_askdrharris.htm

HERE ARE a couple of basic rules to follow when removing substances from a bird's feathers. The first (and perhaps most obvious) one is do not use nail polish remover or paint thinner. These contain acetone and petroleum distillate, respectively, which are toxic and flammable. Number two: Do not rub the feathers too hard. This will only damage them and result in non-waterproof, non-insulating plumage the bird will be stuck with until his next molt. For most offending substances, including glue, oil and grease, you can give your bird a bath. Immerse him in a 4 percent solution of mild liquid dish washing soap such as Dawn Amber Liquid in warm - not hot - water (about 104 degrees Fahrenheit). Gently swish the bath water through the sticky plumage. Rinse thoroughly with clean warm water and dry the bird off by pressing an absorbent towel against the feathers. A hair dryer set on warm and moved constantly a reasonable distance away will finish the job. Sometimes stubborn stains require an application of rubbing alcohol. Clean a small patch of feathers at a time in a well-ventilated area using a moistened Q-tip. For dried blood, I recommend hydrogen peroxide 3%. If, after all your efforts, the feathers are still stained, leave them. Stains won't hurt your bird and eventually the feathers will molt and be replaced by fresh, unstained ones. Of course, it's a good idea to protect your bird from coming into contact with sticky, staining objects to begin with, including paint, glue, oil and grease. Tobacco smoke counts, too. 

--------------

http://www.lafeber.com/docs-book/13/thirty_three_dangers.htm 

Thirty-three Dangers

25) Oil or Grease on feathers Since the chief purpose of feathers is to keep the bird warm, anything that would damage or destroy the insulating power of feathers would be deleterious to the bird. Any oil or grease on the downy feathers will mat these feathers so that they cannot insulate the bird's body. Avoid using Vaseline, a commonly used preparation for areas of inflammation or irritation on people. It is probably in the medicine chest of every home in the United States. 

The bird owner observes what appears to be an itching problem, concludes that there must be a problem with the skin in that area and applies oil or grease to help the bird's problem. The oil which had been applied to the skin is not satisfied to remain in one area and much like putting oil on the corner of a blotter gradually spreads to other areas affecting the insulation over a large portion of the bird's body. The bird will react to the insult by trying to remove the grease as best he can, He will seem to be picking and itching more but actually will be fighting for his survival. If the problem is minimal, the bird may overcome it. If there is sufficient grease on the skin and feathers, the bird will chill and die in a period of time. 

Even small amounts of oil, grease, or ''petroleum jelly'' applied to the toes of legs can be troublesome. At times birds raise their legs to their body. This action spreads the oil onto their feathers. Whenever a bird's feathers look wet or pasted together from oil, it is a warning that there is a severe problem.
The cardinal rule is do not apply any oil or oily substance to the skin or feathers of a bird. 

--------------

Link to a very good PDF, diagrams, graphics, easy to read.

*Managing Pet Bird Toxicosis*, 
J. A . R I C H A R D S O N , L . A . M U R P H Y, S . A . K H A N A N, D C . M E A N S

BIRDS

http://www.aspca.org/site/DocServer/apcc_birdtoxic.pdf?docID=104&AddInterest=1101 

------------

Larry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would try Dawn. We used it on a pij we found near the SF Bay, covered with sticky black oil (we thought Pierre was a black pij and she was indeed a light grey!). We used it daily and slowly the oil all came out. It is harmless and works very well, hopefully will work on the oil-based paint too. Good luck!


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Well to be honest, I`m not confident enough to try anything more than a warm soapy bath...will give another though with lemon juice.
Looks like I have anotner little fellow for a long hot summer...won't do him any harm, I can hear him now preenig and scattering seed! 
He looks a little angry...good sign LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like he is enjoying his stay, and all the accomodations you are providing.

I think repeated baths and time will rid this youngster of the paint.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Is there some way you can trim the tips off the worst of the painted feathers? As the paint gets old and gets "abused" as he's preening and going through life just being a pidgie, it will begin to flake off. I worry that he'll ingest some of the paint. I doubt if it's lead-based, but nonetheless, since you don't know exactly what it is, it will remain a concern. If an area looks like it is starting to peel, I'd snip it or comb it out as much as possible.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> If an area looks like it is starting to peel, I'd snip it or comb it out as much as possible.


Wonder if a flea comb would work well for something like this?

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

EdMurray said:


> Hello all.
> For a week or so now a pigeon, a very young one (just past squeaker stage) has been landing on my balcony.
> When I first saw him I was astonished...he looked like he was speckled all over with white...all his feather tips were like little white arrows and his wings and head were the same.
> Anyway, I didn't see him again until last night when I got a closer look and to my horror, I realised it was paint...as if it had been sprayed all over him. All of his feathers were stuck together and he made an awful noise when he fluttered down to take some seed. I tried to catch him but couldn't and he fluttered off in the most distressing way with such a noise!
> ...




Hi Ed, 



There are extremely few situations anymore in which anyone would be using Oil Based Paints. And it is hard to imagein any scenario in which a Bird would have gotten 'drops' of Paint on them...unless the Bird were standing under a novice Painter who was useing a Roller...so this is a puzzler...for sure...

If a Latex type, it will soften with simple hydration...so, some long baths would be one way to find out, and or to soften it if it is Latex.

Latex Paint when accidently got onto Door Knobs or other small fixtures, can be removed by simply soaking these items in water for a few hours or overnight...or in extreme cases of really old paint done many years before, then soaking for a few days.

Once soft, one's finger tips or finger nail end can work it off the Feathers.


If it was me, I would definitely NOT use any chemicals on this Bird, other than "Dawn" Soap, and lightly at that...in his Baths.

Any Feathers which can be supported from their underside with something flat and solid and thin, such as a cut off narrow part of an old Credit Card, could be scraped with one's fingernail or with the round end of a Nail File or Credit Card part, or similar slightly rounded 'edge' of something small.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope the paint spattered pigeon continues to demonstrate attitude!

Possible scenerios:

Bird dodging hawk ricochets against recently painted building.

or

House painters using sprayer work in area near pigeon roost/nesting area, escaping bird flys through spray mist.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Suggestion*

Perhaps someone with extra, loose feathers lying around could dip them in various pants, let them dry a bit, maybe use a hair dryer, keep track of the brand name of the paint, see what works best.

Perhaps better than trying it first on a live bird and getting disastrous results.

May try some stuff over here. 

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Buckminster Fller discovery*

In a book I read on Buckminster Fuller, he developed a virtually waterless shower using fog rather than water.

While sailing, he noticed that grease and such came off from his skin in cold fog.

Will try to look it up.

Larry

The Dymaxion Bathroom
http://www.wnet.org/bucky/bathroom.html

Well, this site specifies a hot vapor shower using a cup of water. 

Found this in my book, _Bucky, A Guided Tour of Buckminster Fuller_, by Hugh Kenner, Morrow Paperback Edition, 1973, page 265: " Then superior 'external skin cleansing,' as he calls it, will be achieved from the Fog Gun he developed after noticing that fog removes grease from sailors' faces."


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Avoiding fumes*

If I had to use something that gave off fumes (even straight vinegar can be bad: 30 percent solution is powerful and will damage lung tissue), I would consider doing something along these lines:

1) separate the head and beak of the bird from the area with fumes.

Perhaps by

a) putting an air barrier between the pigeon's head and site of application, by having the bird in a forced draft, between two ventilators or fans, the application site downstream or downwind from the pigeon's head. Two fans, to avoid back-draft resulting from turbulence. 

or by

b) putting a physical barrier between the bird's head and site of application. Perhaps by inflating a large garbage bag, sealing bag opening with twist tie or whatever, inserting pigeon's head through small opening in bag, setting a small weight on the bag so that there is a positive flow of air from the inside of the bag, around the bird's head, to the air outside the bag, so that the bird cannot inhale any air that is not from the inside of the bag. (Barbers keep clipped hair off the customer with a cloth around he neck; this is taking that idea a step further).

Think of the inflated plastic garbage bag as a bagpipe. Mechanical pressure on air bladder forces air through small opening(s). 

There's probably many ways to solve the problem, depending on materials available, potential dangers involved, expertise of handlers, number of handlers, time required, etc. Perhaps do paint removal in small stages.

Once before nasal polypectomy surgery in the mid 1970s, my doctor mentioned that the hospital was equipped with a surgical room for maintaining very clean conditions. This room had laminar air flow: One wall was a vent for filtered air input; an opposing wall was a vent for air removal. Air flowed parallel to the ground; their was no gravitational settling of particles or mist onto the open surgical site. Any micro-particles from sweat pores of the surgical team, any dust from gowns, whatever, didn't settle, but was swept out by the laminar air flow. They used it for abdominal surgery and such, as I recall. Not for nasal surgery. The human mouth and nose and digestive tract was very filthy by nature, he said.

There are ways to accomplish certain ends. Sometimes they are not always feasible or affordable or practical, or "by the book," but sometimes work. 

I am not recommending any of these procedures or techniques in this case. Merely thinking of what might be possible or practical if it seemed the situation, or future incidences, warrant it. 

It is a bit like a crossword or jigsaw puzzle. If nobody gets hurt by imaginary, hypothetical "what-if's," its okay to speculate. It may seem I am advocating using solvents, am beating the issue to death. Not so. But if it definitely came down to the issue of using solvents or letting the bird die a slow death, or some future bird with similar but worse problems succumbing, then thinking of solutions along this line would not be a wasted effort.

Larry


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you all for advice.
He/she is doing well and I gave another bath this evening and got even more off.
The fingernail down the feather technique is effective and to be recommended if you have the patience and time. It works. 
Anyway, he/she seems to be ok at the moment ...very angry and pecks me when I change the water and food but that is a good sign yes? 
All the best as always.
Ed.

PS. I have been clipping him/her too. Only way to get some of it off, there will be no lasting damage from that though I believe, I'm right there for once yes?!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No clipping won't hurt, only it might take a while until the feathers grow back, actually until the next moult.
I had a pij covered in tar once. It was impossible to get it off so I clipped all her feathers as close as possible to the body. I thought she would get a complex but she was very proud, she thought she looked beautiful and special.
Six months later she was fully feathered again.

Reti


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Rubbing alcohol works on some types of paint and we’ve used it on birds while doing rehab so I can say it’s non-toxic. It also dries fast which is a plus. Make sure you have some good ventilation though! Even if it isn’t toxic, it can still be suffocating…

As for oil, I’ve tried it and it works to some extent on feathers and people, although it still leaves a slight residue. Not sure how it would work on an oil-based paint though.

I would test it out by trying a cotton suave on a single feather first and if it works, probably only do one feather at a time of the larger feathers


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

BrianNAmy said:


> Rubbing alcohol works on some types of paint and we’ve used it on birds while doing rehab so I can say it’s non-toxic. It also dries fast which is a plus. Make sure you have some good ventilation though! Even if it isn’t toxic, it can still be suffocating…
> 
> As for oil, I’ve tried it and it works to some extent on feathers and people, although it still leaves a slight residue. Not sure how it would work on an oil-based paint though.
> 
> I would test it out by trying a cotton suave on a single feather first and if it works, probably only do one feather at a time of the larger feathers



Hi BrianNAmy,


You must have some very special idea about what the term 'Toxic' means.

Rubbing Alcohol is entirely and classically Toxic...and one would do well to be very careful about exposing any Birds to it's fumes or liquid.

Possibly, the most 'forgiving' Alcohol would be plain Methyl, so long as actual quantitys absorbed remain in keeping with what any given metabolism can easily handle...as most others are known to make damage even in small amounts.

All Alcohols are "Toxic"...as are all solvents, all thinners, reducers, 'Nail Polish' etc.

Drunk people have traditionally been called 'intoxicated'...

Toxic is Toxic...and how one 'feels' is no reliable indicator of what is happenning per-se in addition to the 'experience'.

Whatever small amount of Liver and Brain -dash- Visual Cortex damage or short term compromise your inhaling the fumes of Denatured Ethyl Alcohol or Methyl or Isopropryl or other Alcohol, to a degree to notice 'suffocating', is maybe more Liver and Brain -dash- Visual Cortex Damage or pro-tem compromise than a Bird, with their metabolism and system, can spare, or should be asked to spare.


Lol...

Be careful...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

I found another one this morning!
Exactly the same pattern of speckled paint, in the same area of the town center where they are doing all the work and spray painting.
He was just sitting there looking very miserable, unable to fly so I didn't have much problem catching him.
I clipped the worst blobs off him, had a thorough good look over him and he looks in decent shape although very thin and weak. I put him in a nice nest with plenty of straw and with a warm hot water bottle a couple of hours ago...he is now eating and drinking and interested in his surroundings.
I'll give him his first bath a little later...let him settle in a bit first

I nearly didn't go out this morning, what with all the rain...glad I did now!

All the best to everyone and their birds,
Ed.


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, my new guest is having a right old tussle with his straw, giving it a damn good bunting around! 
He is eating well too!
A good start I hope

I have some meds here courtesy of Cynthia but haven't given him anything so far. Not even a probiotic yet or ACV. Any advice would be appreciated.

Ed.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if he's otherwise fine, I'd just let him eat and make himself at home.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might, at the least, check his mouthand throat for canker.


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks all.
Yes, I had a good look over him when I got him back, including his throat. Looked all clear and clean to me, no nasty odours either.
He's in the living room wth me so I will be keeping a close watch on him so I should notice if he starts looking or acting a bit odd. 
He has his eyes closed at the moment sleeping. He is probably tired after the the stress he has had, I don't imagine he's had much sleep where I found him...quite a busy place, I suppose he would have been trying to stay awake and alert with not being able to fly and all.
Ed.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ed, good job. You are becoming a true "pigeon magnet".  I think they pass the word around that a "soft touch" is on the way.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, another painted pigeon  . Sounds like you are going to be busy. Who woulda thunk? 
Did you get to ask the painters what they were using? That might help in any future rescues over there. I would not have thought that a little paint would have caused so many problems for the birds. I wonder if even the painters are aware that they can really damage a bird's flying abilities if they get a bit sprayed (I'm not just thinking of pigeons, but all birds in general). It's certainly something to keep in mind. 

I was driving through town yesterday and was amazed at how few birds besides pigeons can even exist in a large city. How desolate it would be without birds painting the sky.


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Flitsnowzoom,
I live in a town centre which they are developing at the moment. It has been going on for nearly two years and has been a nightmare for the few residents who live in the middle of it all, including myself. The whole area is basically a building site.
The flats are on top of shops and quite high and there is a lift shaft right next to them. It is this lift shaft which is all cordoned off and unable to reach that they are presently painting after steam cleaning it. It has a huge surface area, hence they are using powered spray guns. The lift shaft is largely covered with scaffolding and some semi transparent material to stop the paint going everywhere but it is plain to see that the paint they are using is the same colour as the paint on the pigeons I have found. I am convinced that this is where it is coming from, plus, pigeons used to use the lift shaft for perching and nesting before...it had a lot of nooks and cranies and ledges.
I did contact the RSPCA last week about this but they told me that it didn't sound something they would do anything about. This did not suprise me. I have called the RSPCA quite a lot of times in the past over quite a few different animals including birds/geese and have never had any satisifaction from them.
I am going to contact the site office tomorrow and ask when they will be finished painting and if they can take a little care and have a look in any nooks and cranies before they spray paint in it.

My new guest is doing fine by the look of it...eating and resting. He is much tamer than the other one (who is in the window excercising his little wings and scattering seeds on my carpet) and lets me stroke him. I haven't bathed him yet, he seemed so happy with a bit of piece and quiet so I've let him be for the time being.
All the best,
Ed.


----------

